
Holy mackerel: Civilisation begins with fishing - Vigier
https://www.spectator.co.uk/2017/11/holy-mackerel-civilisation-begins-with-fishing/
======
telesilla
I always had a pet theory that Omega-3 kick-started the development of the
human brain. Not sure if the science agrees completely but it does suggest a
correlation.

~~~
chewz
Aquatic ape hypothesis [^1] is quite convincing.

I have learned about it at freediving course as it explains our natural
capabilities of apnea.

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aquatic_ape_hypothesis](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aquatic_ape_hypothesis)

------
wmil
Turtles were also very important to early man, along with shellfish the were
easy meals for tool users.

------
zackabaker
Fascinating. I feel like every year or so a new book is written along the
topic of something like this though: Fish, Salt, Grain, Money, Paper, etc and
how that thing was responsible for modern civilization. I commend the author
for bringing this idea to the forefront but its likely disingenuous to think
that Fish and Fishing has as the author says, "created the modern world" more
so than any of these other things.

~~~
HaoZeke
Still makes for a fascinating read... Plus eventually we'd be able to run ml
on the articles to reach a concensus maybe xD

~~~
whatshisface
I'd speculate that all modern humans were capable of forming civilizations,
and like a supercooled fluid would crystalize into one around any workable
nucleation site.

~~~
eru
If they wanted to. Agriculture has been one of the worst changes for average
quality of life.

